# ICS sandwich launcher of choice?



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

With the leak, and the eventual AOSP ROM - what do you feel is the best ICS launcher? I'm usually most concerned with battery life/performance over eye candy or features.

sent from Tapatalk 2 on an HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i like apex also.


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

Apex from my end too. 
Quick question which uses more background data apex or nova?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

havy15 said:


> Apex from my end too.
> Quick question which uses more background data apex or nova?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


Neither.


----------



## adderbrew (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm using holo launcher HD and enjoy it.

Sent from my rommed Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm running Apex on my Nexus 7, so probably that.


----------



## itsjustadrian (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm on Apex Launcher as well. And I absolutely love it!


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Apex FTW!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone flash trebuchet?


----------



## mrb1134 (May 17, 2012)

apex


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

On my personal desensed rom of the leak I'm using the stock ICS launcher. Extremely smooth and simple.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> On my personal desensed rom of the leak I'm using the stock ICS launcher. Extremely smooth and simple.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


How do I get this launcher?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

z71kris said:


> How do I get this launcher?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I think sense will default to it if you remove Rosie.apk.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> I think sense will default to it if you remove Rosie.apk.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oh..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rootzjd (Apr 22, 2012)

Peach sunrise rom w/adw launcher
















Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

I like Holo launcher the best just because I can have a 5x5 vertical scrollable transparent app drawer. Non of the other launchers let you run 5x5 icons in the app drawer and I have lots of apps so it is much appreciated!

Sent from my 96GB SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## rootzjd (Apr 22, 2012)

That sounds really good. I will try. So much to try.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

z71kris said:


> How do I get this launcher?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Actually I had to get the apk from Xda. I'll have to search for the link to the forum.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cbizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

ADW, still the leanest launcher out there. Others incorporate more add-ons though, so if you need the functionality than they are good as well.


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

sundar2012 said:


> Anyone flash trebuchet?


Yeah I installed it in system/apps like the instructions said on my tbolt wih liquids ics rom and got nothing but FC

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## rootzjd (Apr 22, 2012)

One update









Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

i'm running trebuchet. a lot of features, very smooth, no cost. can't beat that.


----------



## eldiablo2us (Jun 6, 2012)

jld said:


> i'm running trebuchet. a lot of features, very smooth, no cost. can't beat that.


Were did you get get trebuchet? I searched online and couldn't find a thunderbolt download.


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

when i searched i got it off xda forums. it wasn't specifically for thunderbolt, so it was in another phone's forum. still works great though.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I am running Holo JB launcher on the desensed ICS leak and love it.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

eldiablo2us said:


> Were did you get get trebuchet? I searched online and couldn't find a thunderbolt download.


You can find the version for ICS in the Trebuchet thread on XDA. Make sure you put it into the system folder so you can place widgets.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

apex wasnt bad when I was running ICS leaked roms. FOr GB I use holo. I think all of them has their + and -. Comes down to user preference. I was happy with the stock one on liquids 1.5 builds. Oh the wait to get that lil finished gem lol.


----------



## eldiablo2us (Jun 6, 2012)

Armada said:


> You can find the version for ICS in the Trebuchet thread on XDA. Make sure you put it into the system folder so you can place widgets.


I found it. Thanks. Me personally I like having a scrollable dock. I like keeping my screens as clutter free as I can. With trebuchet I couldn't figure out how to add more dock rows. .so OK back to nova which is the one that came with liquids ics.


----------



## FirePsych (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm using Apex on Liquid/[SP]Jester's leaked ICS rom. I find it to be smoother than Nova. It also has more customizations.
I looked into Trebuchet, which I believe is CM's "stock" ICS launcher. Looks like there's no continued development for it. I tried it, but went back to Holo.

For GB, I run Holo. It's clean and simple and provides the features I want. think Go Launcher Ex is the "nicest" and easily has the most features, but it lags after a few days.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Someone said jester is using a beta version of Nova based off jb. If you download the regular version off the play store it works better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

